# Looking for a CPU cooler?



## SpeedDemon (Dec 20, 2004)

If you are looking for a new CPU cooler and don't trust watercooling (like me) check this out:

http://www.digit-life.com/articles2/heatpipe-giants-shootout/

I self have bought the Coolermaster Hyper 6, a giant in the case but wow... stock cooler @ 3.6 GHz -> idle 32 stress 52
spire coolwave @ 3.6GHz -> idle 30 stress 45
coolermaster hyper 6 @ 3.6 -> idle 26 stress 36

This is my rig

HARDWARE SETUP:
Motherboard: Asus p4c800. (so p4c800 nothing non luxe, deluxe or SE or anything)
CPU: Intel P4 3.0 Northwood socket 478 stepping blabla 512KB cache blabla @ 3.6MHz
Cooler: Coolermaster Hyper 6 with Zalman ZM-F1 fan
Memory: 1Gb: 2x 512 pc3200
Video: saphire 9600XT 128 @ 533/338
Video Cooler: Zalman single heatpipe passive cooler
Case: Coolermaster Centurion 1 
Power supply: Aopen 400W
CD Writer: sony CDRW
DVD Writer: NEC
Floppy: none
HDD 1: WD 200Gb SATA
HDD 2: none
Sound: on-board (only using stereo so why bother)
LAN: on-board
SCSI adapter: huh?
Video capture: none
Keyboard: Logitech MX700
Mouse: Logitech MX700
Network: no internet just lan con with server for updates 
Other: Coolermaster Areogate 2, Musketeer 1, 80mm blue led casefan at the front and Round flatcable. Zalman 80 mm casefan at the rear and on the hyper 6, Akasa 120mm blue led at the bottom (custom hole). Noise reduction pads around, ground clearance studs. Acer 79g 17" monitor, Denon Amplifier, Phillips Speakers.

HARDWARE Connections:
PCI slots: 1=empty, 2=empty, 3=empty, 4=empty, 5=empty.
Pri IDE: Sony and Nec
Sec IDE: nothing
SATA1: WD 200Gb
SATA2: nothing
SATA RAID1: none
SATA RAID2: none
Pri RAID: none
Fans: nothing, al is regulated by the Areogate

BIOS Setup:
Version. Important custom settings.

SOFTWARE Setup:
HDD formatting & partitioning.3 partitions all NTFS approx 50,50,100Gb, Xp pro Sp2 standard installation. 

PURPOSE: 
To Game or not to game (also using it to render inventor drawings and digital photography)

COMMENTS: 
Akasa fan is loud Coolermaster is good Zalman is quiet

Tonight I'm going to buy a 3.2 prescott and will tell you what that's doing.

So, if you are looking for a cooler and want to share you're expiriences tell me about it and let others know.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

I use the Thermaltake Tower 112 with my Prescott 3.4. I oc'd it to 3.75 and right now it's running at 27C. Usually it runs at 31C but it's freezing in my house right now so that knocked off a few degrees. Under a load I get up to the high 40's. I've also got one tornado fan hooked up to the heatsink, I keep that at half speed otherwise when I'm done with the computer my ears are ringing.

My use for building my computer is for video editing.


----------

